# Was the officer searching me? Or was he touching me for his own gratification?



## kittydoggie (Jun 7, 2019)

After he searched me and placed me in the squad car. He put his hand on my inner thigh then touched my penis and pelvic area (through my pants).
Please watch the video. I honestly don't know if his touching was for search purposes or for his gratification.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

kittydoggie said:


> After he searched me and placed me in the squad car. He put his hand on my inner thigh then touched my penis and pelvic area (through my pants).
> Please watch the video. I honestly don't know if his touching was for search purposes or for his gratification.


1, You may want to dial down that ego Brad Pitt.
And 2, he's trying to avoid something like this or worse:

https://www.liveleak.com/e/fdc1beeec410

Ricardo Alfonso Cerna (c. 1956 - December 19, 2003) was a Guatemalan immigrant to the United States known for committing suicide in 2003 with a gun in an interrogation room in the San Bernadino Sheriff's office in Muscoy, California. A videotape was running and recorded the event. He was 47 years old.
Cerna was stopped by Sheriff's Deputy Michael Parham for a traffic violation on December 19, 2003. He attempted to escape in his car and then later on foot. During the pursuit, he shot Parham twice in the abdomen, but the wound was not fatal. Cerna was arrested shortly afterward. The San Bernardino Police, the county sheriff, and the California Highway Patrol were all involved in the chase, but during his apprehension, no one ensured he was properly searched.

Sitting alone in an interrogation room, Cerna shot himself in the temple at point-blank range with a .45-caliber handgun he had hidden in the front of his waistband. The event was recorded on the security surveillance camera in the room. Cerna died instantly.

The Sheriff's Department showed the security camera footage to the media the next day. To avoid sensationalism, only a limited number of selected reporters were permitted for viewing. Although the police tried to control access, the footage was (LIVE)leaked.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

How idiots like this are allowed to post just dazzles me...


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

CCCSD said:


> How idiots like this are allowed to post just dazzles me...


I think he's just embarrassed because he liked it.


----------



## kittydoggie (Jun 7, 2019)

1) But why did he search just my genital area? Couldn't I have had a weapon anywhere else?
2) He wrote in his incident report that he did a thorough search, handcuffed me, then put me in the squad car. Why did he need to search my genital area a second time?
3) If what he did (as shown in the video) is a search, then he lied in his incident report. I.E., he did not do a thorough search before he handcuffed me and put me in the squad.


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

If he thinks that's bad, wait till he gets introduced to his cell mates...


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

kittydoggie said:


> 1) But why did he search just my genital area? Couldn't I have had a weapon anywhere else?
> 2) He wrote in his incident report that he did a thorough search, handcuffed me, then put me in the squad car. Why did he need to search my genital area a second time?
> 3) If what he did (as shown in the video) is a search, then he lied in his incident report. I.E., he did not do a thorough search before he handcuffed me and put me in the squad.


Exactly WHY are you so upset at this? Because you were arrested? The Officer dint "lie" in his report. He searched you. But hey, make SURE you DEMAND to the Judge, that the Officer be held for falsifying a Police Report. Don't accept No. Fight. Kick. Scream that your rights were violated.

You have major issues and need to:

1. Get a life.
2. Stop breaking the law.
3. Get a life.
4. Acknowledge that you are gay and be proud.
5. Get a life.


----------



## kittydoggie (Jun 7, 2019)

I am still waiting for a police officer to comment.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

We have.
You can go now.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

kittydoggie said:


> I am still waiting for a police officer to comment.


I surely hope you're not expecting someone to state "I am a police officer and what he did was wrong". along with their name and badge # to legitimize your claim.

You come off as kind of an asshat, joining a mostly police and pro-law enforcement forum to ask this question and then cop an attitude when you've received several answers which aren't to your liking.

If you feel you were violated, go down to the police station in the town or city where it happened and file a formal complaint so that internal affairs can do their job. But you won't be the first, or the last to do this. So don't be surprised if you aren't met with a warm response and compassion from the desk officer.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I AM a police officer and what he did was inconsequential, unintentional and in Minnesota. When you add the FACT that he was wearing his hat, his actions are appropriate.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

He was leaning so that he didn't fall on top of you as he buckled you in for your safety. Are you that stupid? The video showed NOTHING and that's about the level you're at, NOTHING. Sheesh, really? Are you that desperate for attention?

When I read the initial comments prior to seeing this farce of a video, I was expecting some groping and rubbing and whatknot. What I saw was an innocuous joke. Cop leans in, buckles seatbelt, steadies himself as he's forced to lean over the suspect, then stands up. The location of his hands as he stands up corresponds with where they were as he buckled you in. I mean, PUH-LEEEEEZE! Gone are the days when prisoners are just tossed in the back and off you go. Safety First!

Harry is gone now. Who can drive the BAN BUS?


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

kittydoggie said:


> 1) But why did he search just my genital area? Couldn't I have had a weapon anywhere else?
> 2) He wrote in his incident report that he did a thorough search, handcuffed me, then put me in the squad car. Why did he need to search my genital area a second time?
> 3) If what he did (as shown in the video) is a search, then he lied in his incident report. I.E., he did not do a thorough search before he handcuffed me and put me in the squad.


Because thugs hide most of their weapons and contraband near their genitals, because they think they can get out of trouble by complaining about exactly what you're complaining about right now. Tell your criminal friends to stop sticking guns in their underwear and stop hiding crack baggies between their ballsack and grundle and maybe cops won't need to search there anymore.

If you're looking for an ally, you came to just about the worst place on the internet. Try some liberal hug-a-thug website.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Try suck-starting that gat you concealed...


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

He checked your genital area and was surprised he couldn't feel your dick. He went back for seconds because your face and lack of genitals is hard to process under stress. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Somebody hasn't flown recently. 

Wait till the TSA gets ahold of you.

You'll want to light up a smoke when they're done with you


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

The only issue I have is the lack of gloves (typhus, Hep. C, TB, etc.) and the awful cap. 
Consider it a bonus that you got a seatbelt, Skeletor. 
As for the weapons check, get over yourself. If you think we get our jollies off of checking the nether regions of recidivists, you're nuts. I've missed many meals after extracting weapons, drugs and stolen goods from filthy cons orifices and under their obese, staff infected, yeast laden missile tits.
Don't break the law and you won't get searched by police. It's just that easy.
We don't want to touch you anymore than you want us touching you and we don't get paid extra for it.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

LGriffin said:


> The only issue I have is the lack of gloves (typhus, Hep. C, TB, etc.) and the awful cap.
> Consider it a bonus that you got a seatbelt, Skeletor.
> As for the weapons check, get over yourself. If you think we get our jollies off of checking the nether regions of recidivists, you're nuts. I've missed many meals after extracting weapons, drugs and stolen goods from filthy cons orifices and under their obese, staff infected, yeast laden missile tits.
> Don't break the law and you won't get searched by police. It's just that easy.
> We don't want to touch you anymore than you want us touching you and we don't get paid extra for it.


Think looking at all those hairy butt cracks over the years gave me PTSD


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

No full moon nights for you. You should sue.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

LGriffin said:


> their obese, staff infected, yeast laden missile tits.


looks like i'm getting a salad for lunch...


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Haven’t had a laugh like this from a thread in years. MC Gold for sure, Harry would’ve been all over it. 

Someone save the video so it can properly be memorialized


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

kittydoggie said:


>


----------



## kittydoggie (Jun 7, 2019)

Thank you for all your professional and helpful suggestions. 
I especially enjoyed CCSD's comments for being concise while still rich with meaning.


----------



## kittydoggie (Jun 7, 2019)

Research shows the officer got three DUI's before he was 18. After becoming a police officer a three years ago, he has received four speeding tickets. 

So, the officer has a criminal record and I do not. The public's safety is in far more danger from him than from me.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Please turn out the lights as you leave, Skippy.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Well if you still believe the officer was in the wrong and that this matter deserves investigation, I encourage you to bring it to the proper authorities. An online message board isn’t going to validate your claim. 

And I’m pretty sure no one cares.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

We do not.
Sexual orientation hysteria isn’t our problem, it’s the OPs.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

This touchy topic has run it's course. Thread locked.


----------

